# Strawberrynet thoughts



## Macdevotee1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, I was just wandering what your thoughts are of this site. I have bought Bobbi Brown makeup from them  twice and I have never had any problems. I find its authentic - exactly what I have purchased from Myer (have compared both) . I've read other reviews from other people saying that they recieved fake makeup. What have been your experiences? Just curious


----------



## cayce88 (Jan 19, 2011)

i have a friend who's a professional makeup artist and she buys stuff from strawberry all the time so it's the real thing. that's actually how i found out about them. did the same as you and compared my strawberry products with ones in the store - exactly the same thing.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 19, 2011)

I've never ordered from them but know people that have and am pretty sure it's all real.

  	For some reason though every time I look on there everything is either the same price or more expensive than the UK


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a discussion about Strawberrynet already under Aussie section:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/156116/question-about-strawberrynet-com


----------



## melanielastelle (May 2, 2011)

mac from strawberry net is out of date.


----------



## anita22 (May 2, 2011)

melanielastelle said:


> mac from strawberry net is out of date.



 	Not really sure what you mean by "out of date" - do you mean it's past its expiry date, or just not from the current collections?

  	I've purchased a lot of items from Snet over the years (think I'm on my 25th order now or something like that!) including plenty of MAC and it's all been fine. Yes some of the items on there are clearly older (such as the Slimshines which were discontinued a while back) but they do have items from more recent collections such as last year's Spring Color Forecast. (Bearing in mind I've seen MAC items in CCO's, which are official outlets,  that are from older collections than that). It's a bit of a mixed bag, but I'd say you're fairly safe buying powder products (eg blushes) since they're not really perishable.


----------

